# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Thietbi5saoVn bán thiết bị hỗ trợ giảng dạy hàng đầu Hàn Quốc

## nghianv

_Xem thêm ở: [replacer_a]_

*MICRO, LOA, AMPLY AEPEL HÀN QUỐC*
Loa trầm AEPEL FA-502NWP Hàn Quốc chống nước / Âm thanh vòm FA502NWP Made in Korea 2,190,000đ - _Tham khảo tại: Thietbi5sao.vn_
*PHỤ KIỆN SỐ*
Pin, Sạc, Mic trợ giảngLoa trầm AEPEL FA-502N Hàn Quốc / âm thanh vòm FA502N made in Korea 1,970,000đ - _Tìm hiểu thêm tại: Thietbi5sao.vn_
*THIẾT BỊ HỖ TRỢ GIẢNG DẠY MEGA AUDIO*
Máy hỗ trợ giảng dạy mini MeGaPhone S1015 siêu nhỏ gọn 1,850,000đ -1,090,000đ - _Xem thêm : Maytrogiang.edu.vn_

_Tham khảo tại: [replacer_a]_

*THIẾT BỊ TRỢ GIẢNG AEPEL KOREA*
Máy trợ giảng không dây AEPEL FC-530 Plus sản xuất tại Hàn Quốc, 2 Micro, 2.4G Wireless5,990,000đ - _Tìm hiểu thêm tại: BacViet.Asia_
*LOA KÉO, LOA DI ĐỘNG*
Loa Vali kéo MBAThiết bị hỗ trợ giảng dạy Hàn Quốc Loa công suất lớn AEPEL FC830 (Line Out loa thùng, 4 đường tiếng cùng chạy) 6,996,000đ - _Tìm hiểu thêm ở: Maytrogiang.edu.vn_
*LOA HỖ TRỢ GIẢNG DẠY*
Loa Bluetooth không dâyLoa không dây Bluetooth, trợ giảng, Thuyết minh, KaraOke MEGA T202 Audio, bass trầm, nhỏ gọn di động 4,000,000đ -3,550,000đ - _Xem thêm : BacViet.Asia_

*MÁY HỖ TRỢ GIẢNG DẠY ESFOR KOREA*

Thiết bị hỗ trợ giảng dạy Hàn Quốc Esfor ES330 mini (ES-330 có USB, thẻ nhớ, ghi âm, loa 25W) 2,250,000đ - 1,630,000đ - _Tìm hiểu thêm ở: BacViet.Asia_
*LOA BLUETOOTH KHÔNG DÂY*
Loa trầm AEPEL FA-502N Hàn Quốc / âm thanh vòm FA502N made in Korea 1,970,000đ - _Tham khảo tại: Thietbi5sao.vn_
*TOP 10 THIẾT BỊ TRỢ GIẢNG HÀN-NHẬT CAO CẤP NHẤT*
THIẾT BỊ TRỢ GIẢNG KHÔNG DÂY KOREA ESFOR ES630 UHF
*NÊN MUA THIẾT BỊ TRỢ GIẢNG LOẠI NÀO TỐT*
Top 20 máy trợ giảng giá rẻ, loại tốt cho giảng viênMáy hỗ trợ giảng dạy không dây Hàn Quốc ESFOR ES-630 UHF / Loa ES630 âm thanh trong êm, hú rít bằng không, ghi âm, cảm ứng 4,500,000đ - _Xem thêm : Thietbi5sao.vn_
*THIẾT BỊ HỖ TRỢ GIẢNG DẠY HÀN QUỐC & NHẬT BẢN*
Máy trợ giảng Bella Nhật Bản Mini Mic SpeakerMáy trợ giảng Hàn Quốc Esfor ES330 mini (ES-330 có USB, thẻ nhớ, ghi âm, loa 25W) 2,250,000đ -1,630,000đ - _Tham khảo tại: Thietbi5sao.vn_
*TOP 20 THIẾT BỊ HỖ TRỢ GIẢNG DẠY GIÁ RẺ, LOẠI TỐT CHO GIÁO VIÊN*
Máy trợ giảng Hàn Quốc Esfor ES330 mini (ES-330 có USB, thẻ nhớ, ghi âm, loa 25W) 2,250,000đ -1,630,000đ - _Tham khảo ở: BacViet.Asia_
_Tham khảo tại: [replacer_a]_

*SẢN PHẨM BÁN CHẠY*
Máy hỗ trợ giảng dạy MEGA hiện đại, giá rẻ, chất lượng tốt850,000đ - _Tìm hiểu thêm : Maytrogiang.edu.vn_
*THIẾT BỊ TRỢ GIẢNG KHÔNG DÂY*
Máy trợ giảng không dây nhỏ gọnBộ Loa trợ giảng Micro không dây cao cấp AEPEL KOREA FC-830 Nội địa Hàn Quốc7,350,000đ - _Xem thêm tại: Thietbi5sao.vn_
*GIAN HÀNG MÁY HỖ TRỢ GIẢNG DẠY ĐẠI HẠ GIÁ, CAM KẾT RẺ NHẤT*
Máy trợ giảng Shidu M500 giá rẻ695,000đ - _Xem thêm tại: Thietbi5sao.vn_

----------

